# Bike rack and tow bar for Arto 64EL



## killid (May 17, 2009)

Hi all

We have just purchased our first motorhome an Arto 64EL. I want to fit a 2 bike rack to the rear panal of the vehicle and in the near future a tow bar. Any recommendations as to makes, types, do's and don'ts will be most appreciated.

Thanks
David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi David, and congratulations on choosing an Arto - clearly a man of discerning taste!  

My towbar was supplied with the van, but is basically a bit of 100mmx100mm box with a plate welded on each end!

I'm having it galvanised just now so its off the vehicle. The guy who is doing it for me is a blacksmith, and could probably make you one from the pattern of mine if you like?

What age is your arto?

Are you anywhere near central Scotland?

PM me if i can help

David


----------



## killid (May 17, 2009)

*Fiamma bike carrier*

Hi all

Any thoughts re quality and suitability of the Fiamma bike carriers?

David - our Arto is 2.5 years old and we are based in Wiltshire.

Best wishes to you all.
David


----------

